# mah lifts



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

wot u thinnk about ma new routine?

Day1

Clean 5 x 3

Power Clean 3 x 6

Push Jerk 5 x 3

Behind the Neck Press Snatch Grip 3 x 12

Vertical jump 3 x 6

Day2

Snatch 5 x 6

Overhead Squats 5 x 6

Squats 3 x 10

Hyperextensions 3 x 12

Weighted Sit Ups 3 x 12

Day3

Snatch 4 x 6

Overhead Squats 4 x 6

Front Squats 3 x 8

Good Mornings 4 x 10

Incline Sit Ups 3 x 10

Sprint 3 x 20 meters

Day4

Clean + Jerk 5 x 3

Hang cleans 3 x 6

Behind the Neck Press combined with Overhead Squats 3 x 3+3*

Jump Squats (no more than 50% one-rep max) 3 x 3


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

You don't honestly expect many responses after that opening line do you?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kimball said:


> You don't honestly expect many responses after that opening line do you?


(And the username)


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

keep on posting m8


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ma maa mahchoo!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks alright .


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

thnks guys

i m doing this routine for 2 weeks now,today is the third one

i d like to add some pull ups in the first day

btw,those vertical jumps r very funny and i really enjoy em

what i m wondering about if it's good idea the overhead squats(which is a great excersise) the same day with fronnt squats?!?!?!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

alotlikegod said:


> wot u thinnk about ma new routine?
> 
> Day1
> 
> ...





alotlikegod said:


> keep on posting m8





eezy1 said:


> ma maa mahchoo!


I don't understand what's going on here.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alotlikegod said:


> thnks guys
> 
> i m doing this routine for 2 weeks now,today is the third one
> 
> ...


consider them a warm up .


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> I don't understand what's going on here.


nothing big

u just troling on my thread


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> I don't understand what's going on here.


 i imagined thats how the OP sneezes


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

ewen said:


> consider them a warm up .


right

u done this excersise m8?

i find it great for strength training


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> i imagined thats how the OP sneezes


He may be a gaga fan

Roma, roma, ma

Gaga, ooh la la


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> He may be a gaga fan
> 
> Roma, roma, ma
> 
> Gaga, ooh la la


dafvck


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

*this could get messy*

*
@Kimball you seem to attract them....*


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

i suppose it's his first night


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Sit back and.....


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

johnnya said:


> *this could get messy*
> 
> *
> @Kimball you seem to attract them....*


Lol, No I just spot them early, leaving this one to you lot

Although whenever I travel you can guarantee the spare seat is occupied by a socially inept loon


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

alotlikegod said:


> nothing big
> 
> u just troling on my thread


Mate you posted a load of exercises with mah lifts written on, and then told someone to keep posting, that aint trolling its called being confused. :confused1:


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> Mate you posted a load of exercises with mah lifts written on, and then told someone to keep posting, that aint trolling its called being confused. :confused1:


that's right

i said posting NOT troling

gtfo u troll


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

i m gonna change it

i ll add some pull ups,push ups,rdl's and clean ups,

some rows too,maybe


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

alotlikegod said:


> that's right
> 
> i said posting NOT troling
> 
> gtfo u troll


Brilliant making friends already.

@PaulB @B4PJS @Paz1982

Where are you when this happens???:laugh:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> Brilliant making friends already.
> 
> @PaulB @B4PJS @Paz1982
> 
> Where are you when this happens???:laugh:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> Brilliant making friends already.
> 
> @PaulB @B4PJS @Paz1982
> 
> Where are you when this happens???:laugh:


Lol. My troll detector is switched off when I'm in work.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

B4PJS said:


>


Think this is a job for the red arrows.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> Think this is a job for the red arrows.


Please don't bring out the inner grammar Nazi in me, bad things happen when he comes out!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks goood Brah!!


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> Brilliant making friends already.
> 
> @PaulB @B4PJS @Paz1982
> 
> Where are you when this happens???:laugh:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> Brilliant making friends already.
> 
> @PaulB @B4PJS @Paz1982
> 
> Where are you when this happens???:laugh:


Was that the call for the "red arrows" :lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

alotlikegod said:


> View attachment 124622


I think the problem is your retarded thread title.... Oh and a smatering of poor attitude


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> Was that the call for the "red arrows" :lol:


We surely can't do this to him just yet, give him a bit more rope...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i understood it fine  where in scotland u from?


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

bigbob33 said:


> I think the problem is your retarded thread title.... Oh and a smatering of poor attitude


i think it's the useless troling


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> We surely can't do this to him just yet, give him a bit more rope...


Not yet, just waiting till he insults you. :laugh:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

bigbob33 said:


> I think the problem is your retarded thread title.... Oh and a smatering of poor attitude


Take a look at the ops other very popular posts and you might see a pattern

Clearly a non English speaker with great English skills who has decided a bodybuilding Chav is the image to portray.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> Not yet, just waiting till he insults you. :laugh:


For some weird a$$ reason, I always seem to get ignored, don't think connor actually replied to anything I said in the Illuminati thread!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like a pretty decent routine.

OH Squats could be done on the same day as fronties, or maybe work them in with some snatch drops.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> For some weird a$$ reason, I always seem to get ignored, don't think connor actually replied to anything I said in the Illuminati thread!


It's that back tattoo.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> It's that back tattoo.


Didn't realise it would make me invisible. If I put my face picture up though, con would definitely thought I was Illuminati as I usually look like an alien in pictures!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Didn't realise it would make me invisible. If I put my face picture up though, con would definitely thought I was Illuminati as I usually look like an alien in pictures!


Doesn't make you invisible, I think it may intimidate some folk.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> Doesn't make you invisible, I think it may intimidate some folk.


What they think I'm gonna do? Attack them with it!?!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> What they think I'm gonna do? Attack them with it!?!


Don't know, you could be a member of a biker gang.


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Looks like a pretty decent routine.
> 
> OH Squats could be done on the same day as fronties, or maybe work them in with some snatch drops.


thnks m8

i m gonna make a few changes yet


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> Don't know, you could be a member of a biker gang.


I guess having "The Waiting Game" as my tag could also seem a little creepy if you don't know why it's there (see the straight thread)!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How often are you doing these routines?


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

hackskii said:


> How often are you doing these routines?


 im doing this routine 4 days per week,and Wednesday is day of


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

alotlikegod said:


> im doing this routine 4 days per week,and Wednesday is day of


It just seems a bit too much to me, maybe not providing the intensity level is not 100%.

Still working legs 4 times a week just seems a bit much to me.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

It is a weightlifting routine not a bodybuilding routine - most of them squat 5+ times a week in one form or another, sometimes 2-3 x per day


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> It is a weightlifting routine not a bodybuilding routine - most of them squat 5+ times a week in one form or another, sometimes 2-3 x per day


What would the benefit of 2 to 3 times a day do unless it was just focusing on form?

Surely recovery would be an issue here?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> What would the benefit of 2 to 3 times a day do unless it was just focusing on form?
> 
> Surely recovery would be an issue here?


No, lifting for strength is completely different to bodybuilding. Leonid Taranenko squatted 6 days a week with 380kgs doing paused reps. It is how it is done rather than how much the muscle is broken down as in bodybuilding.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> No, lifting for strength is completely different to bodybuilding. Leonid Taranenko squatted 6 days a week with 380kgs doing paused reps. It is how it is done rather than how much the muscle is broken down as in bodybuilding.


So, this would tax the CNS more, and muscle less?

I know very little about strength training.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> So, this would tax the CNS more, and muscle less?
> 
> I know very little about strength training.


It taxes everything...as a unit the way the body is supposed to work, a sport, bodybuilding is the only form of weight training that tries to isolate muscles which is how the body is not supposed to work hence the amount of broscience and crap that is spouted about it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> It taxes everything...as a unit the way the body is supposed to work, a sport, bodybuilding is the only form of weight training that tries to isolate muscles which is how the body is not supposed to work hence the amount of broscience and crap that is spouted about it.


But at what point would one be overtraining?

Surely training every day would cut into recover to some degree correct?

20 years ago I used to train the whole body 3 times a week and never got stronger, I cut it back to once a week and got stronger, I attributed that to over training.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> But at what point would one be overtraining?
> 
> Surely training every day would cut into recover to some degree correct?
> 
> 20 years ago I used to train the whole body 3 times a week and never got stronger, I cut it back to once a week and got stronger, I attributed that to over training.


Consider what you are...a human....do you think taking away civilization and modern convenience you would have a 'rest day' or do you perhaps think you would have been very active everyday in order to eat and survive.

Bodybuilders often over train because they have stupid sayings such as 'Train insane or remain the same' and other guff - actually training smart is far more productive. If you are to stimulate rather than annihilate you will find your body is capable of much much more than Muscle and Fitness would have you believe.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> Consider what you are...a human....do you think taking away civilization and modern convenience you would have a 'rest day' or do you perhaps think you would have been very active everyday in order to eat and survive.
> 
> Bodybuilders often over train because they have stupid sayings such as 'Train insane or remain the same' and other guff - actually training smart is far more productive. If you are to stimulate rather than annihilate you will find your body is capable of much much more than Muscle and Fitness would have you believe.


Trust me, I do understand, but even the rain knows when to stop, and when to start.

I have been lifting for 38 years, I will never stop, but I know to not go heavy all the time.

When I was young I could burn the candle at both ends, now, just one end is too much:lol:

Worst thing I ever did was go from a worker on the floor, to a desk job, that really made my waist line much bigger.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Trust me, I do understand, but even the rain knows when to stop, and when to start.
> 
> I have been lifting for 38 years, I will never stop, but I know to not go heavy all the time.
> 
> ...


Heavy is relative.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> Heavy is relative.


I should have said heavy for me. :lol:


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

the boy has put up a slightly inapt post but clearly wants advice on it! instead of putting up loads of bull***t why dont you give some advice or is it because you cant give advice?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ArnyArmy said:


> the boy has put up a slightly inapt post but clearly wants advice on it! instead of putting up loads of bull***t why dont you give some advice or is it because you cant give advice?


Go on then.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

ArnyArmy said:


> the boy has put up a slightly inapt post but clearly wants advice on it! instead of putting up loads of bull***t why dont you give some advice or is it because you cant give advice?


How do you know its a boy?


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Go on then.


totaly different training from mine but im sure one of you guys could help, after all thats what a forum like this is for no??



Asouf said:


> How do you know its a boy?


i rubbed my crystal ball


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

i m gonna change this program to 3 days per week

the routine would be like this

heavy-day off-light-day off-heaviest

when i choose the exercises i ll post em

not that anyone here gives a fvck

:sad:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You will have baffled most on here - there is a strong 'Only bodybuilding' way of thinking on this forum where countless narrowbacks offer advice on strength technique and training to noobs to appear alpha without know what the actual **** they are talking about.

Your origonal routine was fine, tad too much volume for my taste with the oly lifting - I would advise to focus on 3 movements only per day and then if you are not wasted add in a bit of assistance.

E.g

Hang Power Snatch

Clean & Jerk

Back Squats

Cleans

Power Jerks

Deadlifts

Clean & Jerk

Snatch Grip Deadlift

Front Squats


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> You will have baffled most on here - there is a strong 'Only bodybuilding' way of thinking on this forum where countless narrowbacks offer advice on strength technique and training to noobs to appear alpha without know what the actual **** they are talking about.
> 
> Your origonal routine was fine, tad too much volume for my taste with the oly lifting - I would advise to focus on 3 movements only per day and then if you are not wasted add in a bit of assistance.
> 
> ...


I'm not a bodybuilder, pmsl. But I am pretty weak and also don't give advice :lol:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Snatch grip deads........ Nice shout.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

i have enjoyed reading this at 3am


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> You will have baffled most on here - there is a strong 'Only bodybuilding' way of thinking on this forum where countless narrowbacks offer advice on strength technique and training to noobs to appear alpha without know what the actual **** they are talking about.
> 
> Your origonal routine was fine, tad too much volume for my taste with the oly lifting - I would advise to focus on 3 movements only per day and then if you are not wasted add in a bit of assistance.
> 
> ...


i appreciate it m8

ur suggestion looks very nice

what i d like to change is the back squats with overhead squats


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

alotlikegod said:


> i appreciate it m8
> 
> ur suggestion looks very nice
> 
> what i d like to change is the back squats with overhead squats


I would always keep a form of back squatting in there, but overhead squats could be added in easily enough, they are not really a leg power movement like the squat, more a balance/control movement so you could add them pretty easily.


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

this is for me



no more bronze


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

@MattGriff, now i follow a routine like the one you post,3 main lifts and 1-2 supplamental excersises

much better this way


----------

